# beginner



## ed73 (Mar 8, 2019)

I have 4 plants started, two are strawberry auto flowers which are 26 days old, one sour girl auto that is 18 days old and a gorilla glue auto that is 12 days old, they are all under the same light (LED 260 watt) it looks like the strawberry is just beginning to start the flower process. I am a first time grower and was wondering when i switch the light from veg to flower? and can the younger plants stay under the same light or do i have to get another light?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 8, 2019)

I have not done autos but in flower you are going to want as much light as possible. If your led has a switch for veg and flower, I would guess(or hope) that the flower setting would have the most lumens. If you have the funds for another light, you should get it. ‘260’ watts is pretty low for growing. Post some pics. We all like pics! Welcome to the obsession...


----------



## ed73 (Mar 8, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have not done autos but in flower you are going to want as much light as possible. If your led has a switch for veg and flower, I would guess(or hope) that the flower setting would have the most lumens. If you have the funds for another light, you should get it. ‘260’ watts is pretty low for growing. Post some pics. We all like pics! Welcome to the obsession...


What size light do you recommend?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 8, 2019)

I have a cheapo led. It is a king plus 1200. I think it draws about 250 watts. I think they are on Amazon now for $130 or so. Another member on here recommended it and I like it. I have grown 5(?) grows with it and I like it. They have a more powerful one for about $150. I would buy that one if I was buying a light. There are other led lights that are cheaper and a lot that are more expensive. Look at the specs and research a lot. High PAR numbers(around 500 umols/square meter/second I think is what my light has) are what you want and see how big an area the manufacturer says the light will cover. I have a 2x4 tent and a 3x3 foot tent. My ‘1200’ is probably a bit on the weak side to get some nice dense buds. I started out using a 4 bulb 4 foot high output t5 and got some nice smoke but back then leds were really expensive.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 8, 2019)

Double posted for some reason...


----------



## ed73 (Mar 8, 2019)

ill check it out, right now its an experiment, well started out to be an experiment, I'm hooked already, love it!  i just have them in my spare bedroom in the corner under the LED, have exhaust fan taking air out and clean air going in, and osculating fan, i was thinking my next go i will invest in a tent.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 8, 2019)

That works. You will probably have questions going forward. The more info you give, the quicker someone will be able to advise you on the best way forward. Have fun.


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

Ed - Welcome to MP !-- I'm a cloner so I've never grown an auto but the guys say it's a good place to get your feet wet !
I'm in between grows but I was in the open like U --I grow aero under LEDS in those 35 gallon  black and yellow totes  -- They telling U right on the lights -- I Built me a PVC frame to hold my lights and lined my boxes up against the wall !-- 
I run a 4 part rotation of 60 day finishers - Mostly indica --
In regular photos like I grow  a 60 finisher finishes 60 days after the lights are changed to 12/12 !-- By moving something to bloom every 2 weeks after 60 days they start coming  out bloom for harvest every 2 weeks - U gotta have 2 grow areas for such a thing but it works for me !


----------



## Alexphillips (Mar 17, 2019)

260 watt LED if not sufficient for all 4 plants which you have mentioned here. my suggestion is use Mars hydro or Advanced Platinum LED grow light. 600 Watt to 1000 watt is OK. Who knows in future you want to grow more plant so buy a good light now.


----------



## cannabisismylife (Jul 23, 2019)

ed73 said:


> I have 4 plants started, two are strawberry auto flowers which are 26 days old, one sour girl auto that is 18 days old and a gorilla glue auto that is 12 days old, they are all under the same light (LED 260 watt) it looks like the strawberry is just beginning to start the flower process. I am a first time grower and was wondering when i switch the light from veg to flower? and can the younger plants stay under the same light or do i have to get another light?



sup @ed73. Congratz on your first grow. You should go with Led ligh around 800 watt for your 4 plants. Also, since you are beginner, I found a very good guide in my marijuana knowledge folder (I've saved before). You should keep it simple. With time you'll learn more and get a better understanding for growing.


----------

